# Pre-eclampsia (aka toxemia)



## MandaAnda

I'm considered "shared care" between my community midwife/GP surgery and the hospital's antenatal clinic due to fitting into that catagory because 1) my mother suffered from pre-eclampsia in her fourth and final pregnancy (she was 34), which was quite severe, requiring full bed rest from 5-6 months gestation; and 2) this is my first pregnancy (I'm 29).

I've never had a problem with my blood pressure and was quite pleased when I saw my midwife last week that it was 120/65. :happydance:

Is anyone suffering from this? If so, when did it come on? How severe was it (what precautions did you have to take)?

I know there's no way of preventing it, and once you've got it, you've got it until you deliver; but I figured that since it's not too uncommon, it'd be a good thread to have here in this sub-forum.


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm not sure about your questions, but it is something I am worried about myself, my mum suffered very badly when she had me and I am very worried about history repeating itself. So I hope someone can reassure us xx


----------



## MandaAnda

I know worrying signs are: puffy face and/or hands, blurred vision and headaches. I've not had any of that so far, apart from the occasional headache.


----------



## Eve

When I suffered from high blood pressure the main sign something was wrong the morning of my abruption was general ill feeling, headache, and I had this weird pain in between where my rib cage ends under my breasts... it was a very distinct pain and no words to describe it but I knew I had become toxic when I felt that... no doubts there!


----------



## photo_mama

My mother also had toxemia very severely with me (her only child). I had high blood pressure when I delivered my first child, but not until 38 weeks. I was put on bedrest for a few days, and then induced when it got I the danger zone. It never progressed to pre-eclampsia. With my second birth, everything was fine.

If you eat a hihg protein, healthy diet during your pregnancy and exercise, both of those things will REALLY help prevent it.


----------



## asacia

I had high blood pressure from about 20 weeks pregnant. I was on medication and it had been stable for weeks. I was monitored closely, three times a week. I came home from one appointment at the Clinic, and had a brief visual disturbance. I saw an arc of bright lights for 10 minutes. I phoned the Midwife, who said I had to come back in. I debated it, as I was fine that morning and really didn't want to. I went in, and ended up being induced as my previously well controlled BP had really spiked. 

I'd advise all at-risk ladies to pay close attention to their symptoms, and don't worry about bothering the Midwife!


----------



## DonnaBallona

baby_maybe_825 said:


> When I suffered from high blood pressure the main sign something was wrong the morning of my abruption was general ill feeling, headache, and I had this weird pain in between where my rib cage ends under my breasts... it was a very distinct pain and no words to describe it but I knew I had become toxic when I felt that... no doubts there!

Oh my LORD i remember that pain well. It was absolutly unbearable, and believe it or not, I was getting that 2 weeks or so before I had my little girl :shock:

Sorry in advance for long post!

I had pre eclampsia severely with my daughter and ended up being given a crash section at 32 weeks. My nan on my dads side had severe Pre-E and my mum had it mildly when pregnant with me, too.

I had my daughter January 30th and I vaguely remember starting to feel a bit poorly around November time. It started off with me feeling off-colour, poorly almost. I had an ALMIGHTY headache around christmas, so bad in fact that I stayed in bed with my eyes closed for 2 days solid. Even opening my eyes in a darkened room hurt. I tried to walk to our local shop on day 4 or 5, and had to come back at the end of my road as I was so dizzy and hallucinating.

Over new year, I noticed my ankles were getting swollen. It started at night then gradually getting earlier and earlier till I couldnt get my shoes on for work :shock: I also didnt realise at the time, but my face was swelling, as were my elbows-and frighteningly, my stomach.

The week before I had Brooke,when driving home from work, I had to stop in a layby and take off my trousers to drive home in my knickers as my stomach was so swollen I couldnt breathe in them. I also didnt feel my LO move at all for 3 days solid, which is why I went for the appointment at the hospital the day she was born.

(and bizarrely, I STILL didnt think anything was wrong-freaking DUH!!:dohh:)

To give you an idea of exactly how swollen I was, Im normally a size 8-and when I was taken into hospital I was wearing size 18 trousers. The look of horror that the midwife gave me when I told her my symptoms will haunt me forever. :cry:

Basically ladies, Im just trying to give you the general gist of the symptoms I had. Even if you're unsure, dont feel daft in going to get checked. As a first time mum, I thought what I was experiencing was normal-and it was far from it. Good luck in your pregnancies and hope to be of help.

xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Very helpful, ladies; thank you. It's really good to have personal experiences of what to look for.


----------



## Tasha

Hi,

I have had pre-eclampsia in all of my pregnancies.

With my first I was really quite poorly from about 30 weeks but as there was no continuity of care no one realised. At 33 weeks I noticed headaches swelling etc, my bp was going up gradually and again no one noticed, it was at this stage that I noticed that in two night I had gone from not having any stretchmarks to having over thirty on my tummy (now know it was cos of how badly I was swelling), at 34 weeks I couldnt walk because the swelling in my legs and feet were so bad, it was agony and I was admitted to hospital, I was sent home the next day (as I was in a different part of the country), at 35 weeks I was feeling sick all the time, the swelling was worse, the headaches were awful, spotted vision, bp was high, so were induced. 

My second pregnancy, I was seen only by doctors and I was watched much more closely (from 24 weeks it was twice weekly hospital visits), at 28 weeks bloods showed the pre-eclampsia was back, my blood pressure was shooting up and I was having awful headaches, they put me on one type of betta blockers they made me ill, so swapped to another, we eventually made it to 37 weeks and went to be induced but I was in labour.

My third pregnancy I was diagnosed with pre-eclampsia at 27 weeks. It was managed and then I had the other complications too and Honey was born sleeping.

My fourth pregnancy it was discovered I had a clotting disorder so as usually advised for people who have had pre-eclampsia in previous pregnancies I was put on aspirin, and also clexane (blood thinning injection which was for the clotting disorder), this time the blood pressure and other symptoms began to show at 26 weeks.


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi ladies!

I suffered from pre-eclampsia in my first pregnancy (although I was having twins so knew I was at higher risk).

I had an emergency c-section 6 weeks ago and my twins were delivered at 31 plus 3 days. My main symptoms were swelling and a pain at the top of my rib cage. To be honest I thought that the swelling was normal for pregnancy and that the pain was just one of the babies pushing against my rib cage, but when I started to feel spaced out at work I went to the doctor just to check that everything was ok. My blood pressure was not elevated but I had significant protein in my urine so was sent to hospital to be checked out.......24 hours later the twins were delivered!!

My advice would be to get checked out if you don't feel right and to look at all of your symptoms together as if the doctors had looked solely at my blood pressure they probably would not have picked up the pre eclampsia as quickly as they did.

Personally in the space of 24 hours my symptoms became significantly worse but I know that for other people they come on very gradually, so just be aware and if you are worried at all speak to your GP or midwife xx


----------



## KarenLV

I think I had undiagnosed preeclampsia in my first pregnancy! I also had pain below ribcage,severe swelling of feet and hands...at the 8th months it was actually painful to walk!....


----------



## nov_mum

I had PET, I was admitted at 34 weeks and induced at 35. It started around 32 weeks and I was monitored by an OB and my MW regularly. I had swelling etc but otherwise felt fine. In fact I was planning on getting back to work after the first night of my admission and couldn't see what all the fuss was about. I hated sitting in a bed waiting, waiting. My little one was fine, no need for NICU. I had to stay in hospital for 4 or 5 days as it can get worse before it gets better. It took me 3-4months to wean off the meds and I felt fine. I was more concerned about my poor liver and kidneys. 

I'm wary of it this pregnancy. My MW is the same one from last time so she knows my history but I'm not going to see an OB unless it starts up. Most of the time you don't get it again but I will have my hospital bag packed by week 34 just in case


----------



## NorCalFireWIf

Hi everyone my name is Katie. I am 28, mother of 2 with one more bundle on the way. I am not very good at posting in places like these but thought it might put my mind a little more at ease.

I went to the doctor today for my 5 month check up. And things went a little different then before. I gained 12 pounds since the last visit 1 month ago! CRAZY! I have protein in my urine and my blood pressure is higher than normal.

I was looking around online and only found articles that scare me. The articles are talking about the silent killer and things like that. I was wondering if anyone is or has dealt with this in thier pregnancy.

The only thing I can complain about this pregnancy is exhaustion. I have to take a nap during the day. Other than that this has been my easiest pregnancy. Any and all advice would be helpful. Thanks

Oh and to top it all off I am only 21 weeks acording to my dates and sonogram but am measuring at 24 weeks?


----------



## nov_mum

NorCalFireWIf said:


> Hi everyone my name is Katie. I am 28, mother of 2 with one more bundle on the way. I am not very good at posting in places like these but thought it might put my mind a little more at ease.
> 
> I went to the doctor today for my 5 month check up. And things went a little different then before. I gained 12 pounds since the last visit 1 month ago! CRAZY! I have protein in my urine and my blood pressure is higher than normal.
> 
> I was looking around online and only found articles that scare me. The articles are talking about the silent killer and things like that. I was wondering if anyone is or has dealt with this in thier pregnancy.
> 
> The only thing I can complain about this pregnancy is exhaustion. I have to take a nap during the day. Other than that this has been my easiest pregnancy. Any and all advice would be helpful. Thanks
> 
> Oh and to top it all off I am only 21 weeks acording to my dates and sonogram but am measuring at 24 weeks?

Hi there. There are some scary articles around but the best thing about having pre-ecclampsia is that you are heavily monitored. I had it for about a week before I was admitted and i thought they must have been really desperate for patients if they wanted me to stay in. I didn't feel sick at all. I wasn't silly enough to refuse treatment but I did wonder what all the fusswas about. Some people get sick quickly and deteriorate fast (like overnight) and some people are more like me and get worse over a week or two, maybe even longer. As long as your bloods are getting monitored, your bp is taken regularly and they scan you to make surethe placenta is working fine then you will be ok. The drs will admit you or induce you if required but there are lots of interventions they can try first like medications etc. 

It is worrying that your symptoms are showing as early as 21 weeks though and there is evidence to suggest that the earlier you develop PET in your pregnancy, the more likely you are to have it in future pregnancies. 

The risks are to your organs and high BP can cauase the placenta to sheer off the side of the uterus/damage the placenta. Generally thsi is when there is a major jump in BP. Mine was 120/7? at booking and at 32 weeks starting heading up around 150/95 - 160/115. I was admitted and had some higher BPs but was given loadsd of meds to keep it down. Every few days it climbed and they added more meds until I was getting readings of 165/120 with all the many meds. Then they induced as I my kidneys were starting to suffer. My protein/creatinine ratios went from 30 at 32 week to over 900 at 35 weeks. (It's supposed to be under 18). 

Treatment and interventions are decided upon by using your BP results, blood test results (liver and kidney fiunction tests) and physical sypmtons along with bubs progress. If your baby is happy and placenta is all good, your kidneys and liver are doing ok but your bp is up, they are unlikey to take action. I hope things work out ok for you.


----------



## Poppeteer

Hi ladies, I too suffered from PE with my daughter. Symptoms I had were a terrible headache and extreme swelling of my whole body- so much so that I have stretch marks everywhere just from the swelling. My reflexes were also checked and found to be highly affected which indicated there was swelling in the brain, so I was immediately induced.
Other signs they found was protein in urine and sky high bp which was 190/110 at time of induction....it had been creepng up and was not controlled by drugs.

hth xxx


----------



## nov_mum

oh yeah, I forgot about the reflex tests they did.


----------



## mummydee

Hi Ladies,

I had PE with my daughter (she's now nearly 3) and am pretty worried about getting it again. Basically I started getting high BP and protein +2 or +3 in my urine from 30 weeks. I also had headaches and swelling.. my feet swelled from a 5 to a 7! I had two short stays in hospital for monitoring and luckily I made it to 38 weeks before they induced me. My daughter was born at 38+2 after a long induction process. she got into distress and a consultant was called to deliver her by ventouse. They discovered after she was born that my placenta had already started to break down (apparently a common occurance in PE) and the cord snapped so it had to be removed manually. Also my daughter was quite a low birth weight (6lb 1oz) which is supposed to be another indicator of PE.

This pregnancy I am seeing both midwife and the consultant... the midwife has to check my blood pressure fortnightly from 24 weeks, and I will be seeing the consultant every fortnight from 28 weeks. I am also being referred for growth scans of the baby and 28, 32 and 36 weeks to make sure its not too small again and to keep an eye on my placenta.

Good luck to those all those worried about PE

Dee x


----------



## MishC

I had severe Pre eclampsia with my daughter it came on in a matter of hours. At 10pm i was fine and at 12am (2 hours later) i had the most unbareble pain above my ribcage and in between my shoulder blades i was throwing up for about 20 minutes and i kept seeing little dots and my temp was through the roof.

When i eventually went to hospital at 1:30am they took my bp which was 165/197 and i was shaking. I was told eclampsia was about to kick in and to stay calm while they tried to stop it. Lckily they got the magnisium/sulphur in me just in time and i didn't start fitting.

I was told that if i had left it another 30 minutes i would have had a still born and i would have died myself.

My reflexs were extremely sharp for days and i wasn't allowed out of my bed for 5 days. I was told my brain had started to swell and that's why i was shaking but i didn't know that had to do with my reflexs until i've just read it on here.

I also got HELLP Syndrome which made it a hundred times worse but the main thing is we both made it through the other end.

Good luck! :)


----------



## Eve

DonnaBallona said:


> baby_maybe_825 said:
> 
> 
> When I suffered from high blood pressure the main sign something was wrong the morning of my abruption was general ill feeling, headache, and I had this weird pain in between where my rib cage ends under my breasts... it was a very distinct pain and no words to describe it but I knew I had become toxic when I felt that... no doubts there!
> 
> Oh my LORD i remember that pain well. It was absolutly unbearable, and believe it or not, I was getting that 2 weeks or so before I had my little girl :shock:
> 
> Sorry in advance for long post!
> 
> I had pre eclampsia severely with my daughter and ended up being given a crash section at 32 weeks. My nan on my dads side had severe Pre-E and my mum had it mildly when pregnant with me, too.
> 
> I had my daughter January 30th and I vaguely remember starting to feel a bit poorly around November time. It started off with me feeling off-colour, poorly almost. I had an ALMIGHTY headache around christmas, so bad in fact that I stayed in bed with my eyes closed for 2 days solid. Even opening my eyes in a darkened room hurt. I tried to walk to our local shop on day 4 or 5, and had to come back at the end of my road as I was so dizzy and hallucinating.
> 
> Over new year, I noticed my ankles were getting swollen. It started at night then gradually getting earlier and earlier till I couldnt get my shoes on for work :shock: I also didnt realise at the time, but my face was swelling, as were my elbows-and frighteningly, my stomach.
> 
> The week before I had Brooke,when driving home from work, I had to stop in a layby and take off my trousers to drive home in my knickers as my stomach was so swollen I couldnt breathe in them. I also didnt feel my LO move at all for 3 days solid, which is why I went for the appointment at the hospital the day she was born.
> 
> (and bizarrely, I STILL didnt think anything was wrong-freaking DUH!!:dohh:)
> 
> To give you an idea of exactly how swollen I was, Im normally a size 8-and when I was taken into hospital I was wearing size 18 trousers. The look of horror that the midwife gave me when I told her my symptoms will haunt me forever. :cry:
> 
> Basically ladies, Im just trying to give you the general gist of the symptoms I had. Even if you're unsure, dont feel daft in going to get checked. As a first time mum, I thought what I was experiencing was normal-and it was far from it. Good luck in your pregnancies and hope to be of help.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I had bad swelling as well! Not like you did, but at my baby shower my friend (she told me this a while later) noticed my nose was even massive! My feet didn't swell much though, but the rest of me did!


----------



## dizzyisacow

i had a c section because of this, at 8.5 months. i had high blood pressure and something high in my urine? God im useless! i had to avoid salt and take a pill every day..cant even remember what it was something with an m? i had to do blood tests often and urine tests, it wasnt serious with me.


----------



## Angelica

I was diagnosed with pe at 37 weeks but was showing NO symptoms!!


----------



## Angellicaa

dizzyisntacow said:


> i had a c section because of this, at 8.5 months. i had high blood pressure and something high in my urine? God im useless! i had to avoid salt and take a pill every day..cant even remember what it was something with an m? i had to do blood tests often and urine tests, it wasnt serious with me.

It was most likely high protein in your urine if it was pre-eclampsia~


----------



## Lullaby2010

I started showing pe symptoms a week ago today while I was on holiday, saw doc on friday as soon as I got home, got diagnosed straight away and sent to hospital same day for monitoring, had more monitoring the next day and they also found glucose in my urine at the same time so I have to have a glucose test as well now for gd. 

My problem is that due to epilepsy and anemia I often get headaches and seizures anyway so may not even realise if it's getting worse. I'd had a 6 day headache the previous week due to how bad my anemia had gotten....

The only thing that gave it away for me was the swelling of my feet, ankles and calves, as it wouldn't go down no matter what I did, and it's so bad I can't even get shoes on (not even my h2b's shoes fit and he's a size 8, whereas I'm usually a 5 and a half !!) If it hadn't been for that I wouldn't have gone to the docs and found out about the protein and blood pressure!


----------



## philly_bear24

They discovered that I had pre-eclampsia when I was already in labour at 39wks 5days so they don't always spot it early. They only realised after I had already been there for 5 hours after my waters breaking and they found protein in my urine and ridiculously high BP. It was absolutely horrible as they even had to cutmy bracelet off me as I swelled up drastically! They had to rush my labour as baby's heart rate was dropping. To be honest I did have a few migraines during late pregnancy but I'd always got them before pregnancy anyway so I didn't go and get checked out. I flipping wish I had now!


----------



## becky77

I had pe with my twins so am being monitored closely this time .
I was montiored pretty close last time but it came on fast i had a consultant app on the thursday and was fine , but the dr said something to upset me so i came home and made an app with my mw for the monday . all that weekend i felt just ill really and tired and really uncomfy like babies were turning or something . when i went to the mw my bp was 180/104 so sent me in an ambulance to hospital had protein , babies had not grown for a week my platelettes in my blood were dropping that was on the monday at 33 weeks boys were delivered 4 days later by section as despite trying i was geting worse .
so my advice if you feel a bit of or unwell but cant really put your finger on it see your mw .
Am really hoping i dont get it this time and have bought a home bp machine to keep an eye on my own bp and will be much more vigilant this time .I think the problm is first time round you dont know what is normal and what is not .

Good luck ladies and keep well :kiss:


----------



## embojet

I had preeclampsia when I was pregnant with Molly, my only child. There is no history of it in our family. I had dizzy spells affecting my vision when I was around 20 weeks that made me really sick. The doctor diagnosed me as having sever sickness which he thought led to the dizzy spells :dohh:. This went after a few days though. I went for a routine antenatal appointment at 28 weeks nad had no other symtoms, but the midwife found protein in my urine and I had raised blood pressure. I was monitored closely and put on pills to lower my blood pressure to keep Molly inside as long as possible. She was delivered by emergency c secion at 29+1 as my blood pressure reached 211/116!


----------



## dizzyisacow

Angellicaa said:


> dizzyisntacow said:
> 
> 
> i had a c section because of this, at 8.5 months. i had high blood pressure and something high in my urine? God im useless! i had to avoid salt and take a pill every day..cant even remember what it was something with an m? i had to do blood tests often and urine tests, it wasnt serious with me.
> 
> It was most likely high protein in your urine if it was pre-eclampsia~Click to expand...

yes yes thats it!


----------



## suzanne108

I'm glad I read this because I didn't know about the pain at the top of bump being a symptom! I haven't had that pain but I know if I get it that I'll be ringing the MW! 

They say I'm "at risk" of developing PE, my blood pressure has been quite high. Highest was 160/90 which I thought was really bad but after reading some of these posts I've realised how much higher it could be!! I'm checking my urine everyday for protein, if I get protein in my urine I need to go to the labour ward straight away with my bags packed where they would look at inducing me or a c-section. Also been told that baby is measuring small which is another sign of PE I think? 

Its scary, you hear of so many babies not making it :cry: I only have appointments to check my BP once a week which I don't think is often enough knowing how quickly things can come on. But at least I'm checking my urine daily so hopefully if I do develop PE it'll be picked up straight away. 

Good luck to any ladies that have it and thanks for sharing :flower: xxx


----------



## priddy

Hi hun, this is my fourth pregnancy, my first ended with my son being stillborn due to pre eclampsia at 27 weeks, I had no symptoms that were obvious unfortunately and so cant really offer much up about that one, 2nd pregnancy was miscarriage, 3rd pregnancy was monitored every week and started with bp and protein in water from about 26 wks but was stable and finally induced at 38 wks as protein levels were getting worse and was on bed rest in hospital. This time im at nearly 32 wks and bp just started to increase but no protein yet and just mild headaches. I think this condition is very unpredictable and unfortunately no cases are standard, from what im told with my stllbirth my condition came on extremely quickly but from what im told as long as you stick to appts for checks should be picked up before reaches crucial stage.


----------



## Bea82

Hi, 
I am still recovering from preeclampsia. Mine developed very quickly and severely at 26 weeks along with HELLP syndrome. I felt absolutely fine and only went to the doctor with swollen feet! I had 4+ protein and blood pressure of about 200/110. I didn't even have a headache!! My baby was seriously growth restricted and was delivered by emer c-section the following day. I was given mags sulphate for fitting and was very ill. Unfortunately, due to my babies size (1lb 2oz) she passed away after 5 days fighting. It was and still is so hard to deal with and nothing will make it better. I have been given the go ahead to try for another baby in Jan but am also very scared. Anyone had preeclampsia this early/severe and have a normal pregnancy? I can't bear the thought of it happening again but realise it might.
For anyone else pregnant, make sure you go to the doctors with swelling - even if you feel ok!!


----------



## SandraD

Hi, I also suffered with pre eclampsia in my first pregnancy. I developed sever PE at 23 weeks and was hospitalised until the birth. I also felt fine and could feel no effects of it, though i also had 4+ protein and sky high blood pressure. My baby was also seriously growth retricted and was born by empergency c section at 28 weeks weighing just 1Ib 10 oz. Thankfully he is ok. He is now 3 years old and still small, though he was in special care for 3 months he had no problems was just small. i am now pregnant with my second, i was told when i was in hospital with my son that the second time you are unlikely to get it again and if you do it will always be milder... That gives me hope that this time will be ok.. Also, i know i was told something about if you take half a baby aspirin a day this can help prevent it. Has anyone heard this?


----------



## SandraD

Bea82, i am sorry for your loss. I cant imagine what you went though to lose your baby, i know my time in hositpal with my child (who was in special care for 3 months) was the hardest time of my life. Hope you can find support to get you through it.


----------



## Bea82

Thank you, its good to hear your story and know that it can mean a healthy child in the end. It gives me some hope x


----------



## Bea82

Meant to say as well, yes have also been told to take 75mg of aspirin a day. It does make a good difference in some cases. Also heparin can be used, and this has been mentioned by my consultant. I have also read (on the guardian newspaper website type in preeclampsia) that calcium supplements can help, there is a good article on it which I will ask my consultant about.


----------



## nb78

Hi, I went to the A&E of my local hospital at 36 weeks (not where I was due to give birth) with really bad chest pains which extended into my shoulders and tops of arms. Once there they sent me up the maternity day unit because of high blood pressure (200/110) and once there they check my urine which had 4+. I had no idea what was going on, the pains had subsided and I thought they were just doing a routine check, but then suddenly I became really confused and couldn't speak properly, I started swelling everywhere and I could hardly walk. They induced me there and then, and I managed to deliver normally albeit with an incredible headache. Charlies heart rate was beginning to drop so they used ventouse, and all this time I was on magnesium and other meds which I am not sure what they were. Afterwards they kept me in for several days because I appeared to have HELLP but after a week symptomes subsided and I got to go home with my baby. Just wanted to share my story because I have not heard of anyone who has had chest / shoulder pains as a symptome of preeclampsia, so if you get this go to the doc straight away! 

Thinking about no 2 now, a bit worried but from other posts hopefully this should be ok.

Good luck other with this condition!


----------



## ktsl123

It is a good idea to have a blood pressure monitor at home so you can check you BP everyday.


----------



## hattiehippo

I developed severe pre eclampsia and started fitting during labour after being induced for high blood pressure at 40 +1. I had to have magnesium sulphate and beta blockers in labour and my bp was dreaful - I remember 180/125 but my OH saw higher whilst I was out of it. 5 weeks on from the birth I'm still on beta blockers as my bp went back up 5 days after delivery and I had to readmited to the hospital for 2 more days to get it back under control - it had gone back up to 165/115.

I'd been montiored 2 to 3 times weekly from 33 weeks and looking back I did have very swollen legs and feet that would not go down and a couple of incidences of feeling really strange and unwell but I didn't relate these to pre eclampsia at the time and when I mentioned them the doctor didn't seem concerned. I was really lucky to not develop it severly until the very end and there was no impact on my baby.

Also the midwifes kept asking me about seeing flashing lights and having a severe headache but when I did get ill my vision went really blurred (no flashing lights!) and I had a mild headache but nothing more. It seems that the symptons can vary quite a lot making it hard to be sure if you have pre eclampsia or not until it gets more severe. It has really put me off considering a second baby as I was so unwell and there doesn't seem to be a definate answer about how likely you are to develop it again.


----------



## lottie7

HattieHippo - I'm in the same boat. I had pre-eclampsia with my first and second pregnacies. I have two healthy girls (who were both delivered early.) I have always wanted a big family but I'm just too scared to have anymore. When I'm told that they have found a cure or even a reason for pre eclampsia I will then ttc. However now I'm counting my blessings with two healthy girls.

xx


----------



## miss.ditz

Hi, I ended up with pre-eclampsia with my first. I was A-symptomatic (aka having no outward sypmtoms to speak of).
Sometime slightly before my 16w scan I started getting some strange back pain but thought nothing of it after telling my midwife and her dismissing it as a normal pregnancy symptom and when I started to 'ballon' with ankles swelling again I didn't think much of it as I was reassured that it was all normal.
During a routine check up at 30/31w pregnant, the midwife couldn't get an accurate measure of the baby from my stomach length so sent me in for a scan just to make sure everything was okay. Plotted it on the growth chart and then they saw that he was rather big for his week gestations so then proceeded to test me for a diabetic pregnancy.
It was only on the off chance that they tested my urine and found traces of protein in it and I was later asked to come into the hospital for more urine tests when I was 33w. I was later admitted that day and doing unrine tests and blood tests for near two weeks, I was also given a steriod injection to help my son's lungs develop as a just in case precaution.
I still felt absolutely fine and couldn't understand why I wasn't even allowed to leave the ward or go home to get my stuff. I hadn't even prepared a hospital bag!!
They decided to book the induction for my son for when I was 36w however the protein levels significantly increased (couldn't infact be any higher!) so I was rushed down on the 9th Dec. Before inducing me I was told I was already 2cm Dilated... nice! It didn't take long though, they popped the pill in at 7pm and let it run it's course then checked in on me at 12.30am, I was dilated enough for them to break my waters. Labour didn't last very long after that, rushed into the delievery room at 1 am ish and by 1.42am he was here, no time for pain relief!!!!
If it wasn't for my parents I'd have struggled with everything you would have normally packed in your hospital bag and then some!

It's only after I had him I noticed how severe the swelling I had was, the back pain also disappeared right after and I soon realised it was a symptom that no one had been paying attention to because it wasn't in the right place to have it. 

Things are all good now and he was worth all of the heart ache!!


----------



## kenziesmommy

i know this is an older post but i just thought i would share my story I am not pregnant at the moment but with my DD i suffered from PE SEVERELY i was hospitalized numerous times from about week 30 until i gave birth at 35 weeks....I went in for my checkup at 35 when she took my blood pressure it was 236/172! I had loads of protein in my urine and i couldnt feel my ring finger from my wedding rings because i was sooo swollen....she took me to the hospital herself! she didnt want me driving and she knew i would have to have an emergency c-section my daughter was born about 10 minutes after that BP was taken she was 4lbs 12 oz prefectly fine got to go home with me....but i didnt have headaches or blurry vision my bp is normally 110/70 the only symptom i had was swelling and my bp and protein


----------



## Windmills

I developed preeclampsia in the last few weeks of my pregnancy. Luckily for me, it was manageable until my due date, when my blood pressure went up to 156/108 and I was induced. 
My symptoms were relatively mild compared to some- my face, hands, lower legs, feet and ankles became really really swollen, I had headaches and vomiting, and on my due date I started to have really bad pain in my ribs- lucky for me, I'd been getting visits at home by the midwives every day from 37+4, so they got it straight away. I was kept in hospital for 2 nights at 39 weeks, and then I asked to go home because I hadn't slept at all and knew they were going to induce me soon.. I got one night at home before I was back :dohh:
My swelling was the worst symptom for me- I'm a size 10, but I couldn't fit into my jeans because my legs were so swollen- I ended up getting my boyfriend to go and buy a pair of size 18 jeans from primark so I had something to wear! I had to wear his size 9 flip
flops too, they still left huge dents in my feet- and I'm usually a 5.


----------

